# 2013 Gold Season



## BRUNER247

Well I added a few fake plants,still need few more. Starting to play with waterchanges,tank temp,diet and hides(plants).

.

.

.

.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

They are some nice looking p's


----------



## BRUNER247

.


----------



## Genesis8

Any luck???


----------



## Da' Manster!

Nice looking gold mac shoal, Bruner!...


----------



## BRUNER247

I moved macs from 150gal to 55gal lil over a month ago to make room for the Aimara. Doing waterchange today i notice one of the mac pairs were darker than normal and male was keeping female in corner while he half heartedly is swimming in circle/fanning. Got siphon out to check and sucked up hatched eggs and a few fry.

She lightened up some since I was in there messing around but you can still see her bottom half still almost completely black.

..

Some hatched eggs and fry


----------



## Ægir

Awesome man

Keep it up with the pics and updates!


----------



## Da' Manster!

breeding Macs!...way to go, Bruner!...


----------

